# Game 20: Toronto Raptors (6-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (10-9)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 20: Toronto Raptors (13-3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (10-9)*

I'm so excited to be going to this game. Holy shit.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I wonder if Kobe will start, or come off the bench?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's starting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> He's starting.


Think Pringles should do a "6 minutes on, 6 minutes off" protocol with Kobe for a couple of weeks until they've determined he's 100%.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I fully expect a beatdown. Mamba style.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We don't lose at home to Leastern Conference teams.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cannot wait for this game, I'm confident we'll get the W. Go lakers!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 81-point game is on NBATV right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe Bryant: Welcome Back! - YouTube


I think this is a much more appropriate video than the first one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No gay tonight? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> No gay tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was just reported that he was involved in a multi-player trade to the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Worthy has an awesome voice. If he wasn't 6'8" and athletic he could of had a career as a narrator. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Here we go!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Playing like shit. Down 11.
Sacre already out.
Gasol can't make a shot.
F!


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Kobe is slowing the pace right now :| playing better without him


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe doesn't seem anxious to play. Still on the bench.

No post defense whatsoever.

Hill with a couple of brain freezes. 

Pau Gasol must be the dummest player i've ever seen.

7 point game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Enter Kobe. TO and a foul.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

There's a dude named Amir that almost doubles the points of the entire Lakers starters with 21. Nice. FML!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Didn't look good. But only 4 down going into the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is ****ing awesome.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> This is ****ing awesome.


Yeah, nice to see you enjoyig this ****ing game, basel.
Personally, i'm close to vomit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Paulo's in his drama mode again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Amir Johnson with a career high 30 points.
Amir. Johnson.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young with back to back baskets and Williams with a 3!!!

6 point game!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Within striking distance!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Still in it. Let' get a few stops, boys!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh well... That was fast...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

6 point game again.
But no one's hot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn... Why did he for xaiver for Kobe?

And I never thought I'd ask that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The beauty of this team all year has been the interchangeable parts and riding whose hot. I'd hate to see Kobe circumvent that based on his name alone. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

8th TO by Kobe.

And i'm outta here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough loss. These are games we have to win...especially at home. It seems we were never really in it mentally...from the start. Too much Kobe excitement.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, nice to see you enjoyig this ****ing game, basel.
> Personally, i'm close to vomit.


I was at the game. So yeah, we lost, but I had a great time tonight given all the excitement. Kobe looked terrible (except rebounding) but he'll be back quickly. Give him a week or two.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe looked terrible (except rebounding) but he'll be back quickly. Give him a week or two.


Agreed...once he gets into game shape and gets his game legs back he should be fine.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You did nobody a favour here.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I was at the game. So yeah, we lost, but I had a great time tonight given all the excitement. Kobe looked terrible (except rebounding) but he'll be back quickly. Give him a week or two.


I knew you were attending the game, Basel. 6th row, huh?
If i were you, i'd have brought a huge "Pau, You SUCK!" sign.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau played like warm garbage.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That a shocker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

